# Mail Drop



## Dick_Mellon (Feb 10, 2019)

Anybody know of a mail drop in Luzon; that would be a place that I could use as a permanent mailing address while I travel. Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mail box rental*



Dick_Mellon said:


> Anybody know of a mail drop in Luzon; that would be a place that I could use as a permanent mailing address while I travel. Thanks.


Hi, Dick, I'm not familiar with this service so I did a little search and found this link and from there you should be able to find locations by province. https://www.phlpost.gov.ph/page.php?id=36

And if you are a US Veteran there also an RAO in Subic Bay they have a mailbox inside, unsure but they might also allow for expats to rent a mailbox out here's there link. https://www.facebook.com/RAO-Subic-Bay-1664913780408067/


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Would a PO box work for you? I have a PO box in Iloilo and pay about p1,200 a year for it. Seems pretty cheap to me. My main address is my mail forwarding address in the US (I use Traveling Mailbox).


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We had PO box with the post office branch in the University cost 1200 pesos a year !.
But only because it was more likely the mail would be delivered there rather than to our home address !
As philpost is more concerned with business customers than anyone else.
You must bear in mind however this is the Philippines and unlike the UK or the US 
You will not see many post office vans !
And delivery from the UK can take 2-3 months !
Our last example was proof of life forms from the UK !
The envelope went from Manila to Batangas to San Pedro and to Calamba and finally to our home 2 months later !
And also many of the envelopes arrive sellotaped closed !


----------

